# Pain Management



## lump2009 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dr performed Lt L2, 3,4 and Lt L5 I billed 64622,64623, 64623, 64623 with a modifer LT

Dr Peformed Rt L4-5 and Rt L5-S1 I billed 64622 Rt and 64623 RT

Dr Performed Lt C3-4, 5,6 I billed 64490LT, 64491LT, 64492LT

Dr Performed L5-S1 ESI and Lt L5-S1 I billed 62311 and 64483 LT with 59 modifer

Dr performed Rt C5, 6, 7 I billed 64626

Did i bill these procedures correctly


----------



## rkmcoder (Mar 19, 2010)

*More info please*

We would need to know whether these were ESIs, Transforaminals, Facets, RFs, etc.  Just giving us a spinal level does not give us enough info.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree with the other post you received that what the name of the procedure would be necessary. If an intralaminar epidural 62311 and a transforaminal epidural was performed at the same level, the 59 would not be appropriate because both procedures were performed at the same anatomical site. I would bill only 64483.


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 22, 2010)

Also, are these all performed on the same pt, same session, or are they different pts.  I agree, not enough info.


----------

